# Residency Visa Stamping on the Passport



## omrgul

Hi All,

I am going to apply for the residency visa to be stamped on my wife's passport.

I have her Emirates ID Registration form and the cleared Medical Certificate ready as well as all the documents which I showed to GDRFA at the time of applying the residency permit and the status change.

Can someone inform which documents need to be submitted at this last stage? Or can share any latest experience in this regards.

Thanks.


----------



## Roadworrier

If you have her medical certificate, then I presume you have the pink permit form already. It should be ready then, but we have been relying on a firm with PRO's that helps get visas for staff in start-up businesses or branches. So I don't know if there are any internal forms that have to be filled out. I have heard Dubai is much easier than Abu Dhabi, where I have my residency (although I live in Dubai), since they do not require you to buy and certify your health insurance beforehand. Right now my wife is going through a nightmare (she was scheduled to fly back with me to the States last Tuesday), but it is now Sunday and the PRO apparently stood in line 5 hours on Thursday and 4 hours today with no passport/visa stamp yet. It is in situations like this where the place reveals itself as a third world country in disguise.


----------



## Grt1

you need to attach your Tenancy Contract (attested with Ejari), Salary Certificate, DEWA Bill along with what you have mentioned...
Salary Certificate and Tenancy contract can also be attested at the immigration Dept as well...


----------



## Roadworrier

Grt1 said:


> you need to attach your Tenancy Contract (attested with Ejari), Salary Certificate, DEWA Bill along with what you have mentioned...
> Salary Certificate and Tenancy contract can also be attested at the immigration Dept as well...


Yes, in order to get the pink entry permit we needed to have the above (labour contract sufficed instead of salary certificate), we also needed title deed for the apartment from the landlord and had to confirm the number of bedrooms (!). Once they had those it took about 3 weeks to get the pink permit, then about 2 weeks for the health insurance and 11 hours worth of waiting at the immigration ministry.


----------



## omrgul

Hey Roadworrier, I have the pink residency permit already and the health insurance is only a requirement for Abu Dhabi, not in Dubai.

But please tell, I have paid an extra 110 AED for urgent processing and have the application ready. Should I remain hopeful to avoid this 11hrs wait that you have mentioned?


----------



## rsinner

omrgul said:


> Hey Roadworrier, I have the pink residency permit already and the health insurance is only a requirement for Abu Dhabi, not in Dubai.
> 
> But please tell, I have paid an extra 110 AED for urgent processing and have the application ready. Should I remain hopeful to avoid this 11hrs wait that you have mentioned?


It took me 5 mins for the visa stamping after all the documents were ready. Obviously depends on the timing - I went after 5 pm (if I remember correctly)


----------



## Grt1

In Dubai things are pretty fast and smooth unless the system is down or something... also in my experience the earlier you start the process in the day the better... cause then you have time to deal with any issues that may arise...
Goodluck


----------



## omrgul

Thanks all...

It took just 2 or 3 minutes to get the visa stamped once I was at the counter. 
But it was a long wait (about an hour) before my number was called, as I had to go there after 6 PM because of my work commitments and there was a long queue at Al Jafiliya GDRFA branch.


----------



## isamuha

Good info for me since I'm about to start the same process. Very informative.


----------



## SAJID VOHRA

Hello, myself Sajid at present I have resident visa of Saudi Arabia. My company head office is in Sharjaj free zone (SAIF zone). My company has applied TWO times my residence visa for UAE but it is rejected. According to my PRO the reason of rejection is my name and they are getting message rejection as SECURITY REASON. Whey my company is applying visit visa for me then immediately getting from DUBAI. Before I have never worked in UAE. 
Can you help me in my case ?


----------



## Sandy444u83

Hi 
I lost my passport , now i get my new passport , so did i have to visa stamp again on my new passport ? If yes than where and which documents are required.
Regards


----------

